# HWClock fails.

## reteo

For some reason, my installation cannot access the system's internal clock.  This has been happening for a while, and I've been using ntp and ntp-client to compensate, but I'd like to get to the root of the problem.

Any time I run hwclock, I receive the following error message:

```

# hwclock --directisa --show

select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out

```

This happens, regardless of which switches I use; this even happens when using the --directisa switch, which is frustrating, since every search I've done seems to come to the conclusion that the --directisa switch is the solution.  In this situation, it seems not to be the case.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X2_550_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Jun 2010 11:00:23 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/Spring /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/pure-funtoo /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl aim alsa amd64 apache2 aspell audiofile avahi avi bash-completion berkdb blas boost bzip2 cairo calendar cdaudio cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr cli common-lisp cracklib crypt css cups curl curlwrappers cxx daap dbus dia directfb dri dssi dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif extras ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm gif gimp glade gnutls gpm gsl gtk gui hal hdf5 iconv icq ifp imagemagick imap imlib inkjar ipod ipv6 irc jabber jack java javascript jbig jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k junit kerberos kpathsea kqemu ladspa lame lash latex lcms ldap libcaca libnotify libsamplerate live lm_sensors lua mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mime mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mono motif mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses netpbm nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc offensive ofx ogg openal openexr opengl openmp opensync osc oscar oss pam pcre pda pdf perl plotutils pmount png posix postscript pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline recode reflection regex rss rtsp rubberband samba sdl sdl-image seamonkey semantic-desktop session sharedmem shout sid sip skins slang smp sockets soundtouch sox speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssh ssl startup-notification stream svg symlink sysfs syslog tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk transcode truetype type1 unicode usb v4l vcd videos vim-syntax visualization vlm vorbis wavpack wma wmf wxwindows x264 xcb xcomposite xfce xine xinerama xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cmipci usb-audio usb-usx2y" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev acecad aiptek digitaledge elographics fpit hyperpen jamstudio magellan mutouch palmax spaceorb summa synaptics tek4957 ur98 vmmouse void wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS"
```

Is there any way to resolve this in a way that does not involve exfoliating my scalp?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

reteo,

Do you have support in the kernel ?

----------

## chithanh

Especially those options

```
CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y
```

If built as module, ensure that rtc-cmos is loaded.

----------

## reteo

Well, here's what I have; I enabled all of them, hoping that the system would detect the correct one if I chose wrong:

```

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

.

.

.

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025=y

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=y

```

----------

## smlbstcbr

I'm also having a similar behavior, hwclock works fine for about one hour and suddenly it returns this message:

```
hwclock --show

select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out 
```

I'm on amd64, this is the list of my devices:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480/RS482/RX480/RX482) Chipset - Host bridge

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7141

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

   I/O ports at 4100 [disabled] [size=32]

   Memory at <ignored> (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d8000000-dfffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5951

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Aspire L250

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   I/O ports at fe00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at fd00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at fc00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at fb00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at fa00 [size=16]

   Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 40000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Aspire L250

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at f900 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f800 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f700 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f600 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f500 [size=16]

   Memory at fe02e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 40080000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7141

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

   Memory at fe02d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7141

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

   Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7141

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

   Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7141

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   I/O ports at 0b00 [size=16]

   Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7141

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at f300 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7141

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: fdc00000-fdcfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7093

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

   Memory at fe029000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: snd_atiixp

   Kernel modules: snd-atiixp

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

   Flags: fast devsel

   Kernel driver in use: k8temp

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1b60

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

   Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   I/O ports at ef00 [size=256]

   Memory at fddf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdd00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1b61

   Flags: fast devsel

   Memory at fdde0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 093c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at df00 [size=256]

   Memory at fdcff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fde00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: 8139too

02:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 093d

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

   Memory at fdcfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   I/O ports at de00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci
```

I'm running a  3.2.1-gentoo-r2 kernel and util-linux-2.19.1-r1, plus  openrc-0.9.8.4

I wouldn't mind the error message, but sometimes after resuming from suspend to ram, the system clock is not updated.

----------

